# Paying for items in Northern Cyprus



## Transcend (Dec 25, 2015)

I am shortly leaving for a two-week trip to Northern Cyprus, just to have a look around. I am wondering if anyone has a recommendation as to how best to pay for items when I am there?

At the moment I am thinking of buying a small quantity of lira at a money changer in either Paphos or Nicosia and using this for small purchases after I cross the border, and paying for larger purchases using euro (hoping for a fair exchange rate). If needed, I can also change further euro for lira at money changers in Kyrenia and Famagusta.

Does this sound sensible, or does anyone have a better suggestion please?


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

I have found no problem in using Euros and cards in North Cyprus. I don't recall ever exchanging money.

Pete


----------

